# Lightweight Rock



## Big Shoe

Picked up some of the new lightweight drywall. Sure felt alot lighter!

It was in Home Depot, The guy told me they just got it in. glad to see it made it to Florida.

I will try it out on next job for sure. :thumbup:


----------



## Metro M & L

I used some last week. Got a little rain on a sheet and it broke in half carrying it in the home. This was half inch. I don't think the normal stuff would have broke. The weight difference is nice, but I would wager less dense = more sound room to room.


----------



## SSC

lighter does not equal better.

I think this is all a marketing cover up. they are mixing more air into these products which is saving them tons of material. 

Less material = more profit

than they come up with a way to market it so you think your getting the better end of the deal.

I have tried this stuff and would not use it in my home or my customers.

The finish look can be the same but the new stuff is more prone to holes cracks, loss of sound as said above. its just more brittle


----------



## oldrivers

well im wondering if they had to do something to save production costs . i dont think theyl look to the chinese anytime soon.


----------



## Big Shoe

SSC said:


> lighter does not equal better.
> 
> I think this is all a marketing cover up. they are mixing more air into these products which is saving them tons of material.
> 
> Less material = more profit
> 
> than they come up with a way to market it so you think your getting the better end of the deal.
> 
> I have tried this stuff and would not use it in my home or my customers.
> 
> The finish look can be the same but the new stuff is more prone to holes cracks, loss of sound as said above. its just more brittle


I have'nt tried it yet, but think I would agree that could be true. As soon as I try some I'll give my feedback. Might be a while.:whistling

And Metro has a good point, it got a little wet and it broke in half.

We had a thread on it a while back, it seemed like a 50/50 split.


----------



## ApgarNJ

We just installed several sheets in the addition we are building, it was too small of a job to get the drywall crew in. Home depot near me is almost 100% switched over to lightweight drywall. only 4x8 1/2" comes in the regular weight, but that's also available in lightweight. 10' and 12' sheets were all lightweight.
We were going over spray foam and only had rock on the outer walls. I think it cuts easier, it's lighter, I don't know what the difference is long term in sound etc. I think if you are worried about sound, you buy the orange colored sound drywall at lowes or other suppliers.


----------



## TimNJ

There was a display set up at a Lowes for the lightweight vs regular and the lightweight was about "a big 32nd" thinner. 
There goes some of the weight.


----------



## SSC

forgot to mention this earlier but the corners break to easy. you almost have to "baby" the boards which is deffinately not good when trying to get good production numbers


----------



## Warren

TimNJ said:


> There was a display set up at a Lowes for the lightweight vs regular and the lightweight was about "a big 32nd" thinner.
> There goes some of the weight.


A big 32nd? I am guessing that you don't do a lot of framing?


----------



## Tim0282

SSC, what was the brand name on the rock you were using?


----------



## ApgarNJ

I didn't notice the corners breaking any more with these panels.


----------



## TimelessQuality

TimNJ said:


> There was a display set up at a Lowes for the lightweight vs regular and the lightweight was about "a big 32nd" thinner.
> There goes some of the weight.


Yeah I saw something like do not mix old/new... that would suck...


----------



## TimNJ

Warren said:


> A big 32nd? I am guessing that you don't do a lot of framing?


I thought it was more appropriate than c*^t hair.:laughing:


----------



## Tim0282

You guys are trying to scare me! We have hung and finished about a thousand sheets of it. No soft spots in it, no broken corners. We have seen no issues at all. I took a twenty four inch square piece and same of the regular, one of sag resistant and one of 5/8. Put all four on two 2X4's and stood on them. 2X4's spaced about 22" part. The light weight was harder to sag than the 5/8. And about the same as the No Sag from USG. This lightweight has all been USG. The regular half went right down to the floor. Would stand very little weight.


----------



## Rio

It stands to reason that if it's lighter it's not as dense so it would carry noise easier and not be as durable. How much lighter is it?


----------



## Tim0282

But if you stand on it and test it, it is tougher. At least the USG rock is.
A 4X12 weighs the same as a 4X8.


----------



## SSC

Tim0282 said:


> SSC, what was the brand name on the rock you were using?


USG from Depot



ApgarNJ said:


> I didn't notice the corners breaking any more with these panels.


I always stand my boards up if i can. And these corners on the lightweight stuff dont survive to much force. 

Although im used to standing up 5/8 maybe thats the difference


----------



## Splinter

Just did 28 sheets of 4x12 in my kitchen/DR. I didnt notice any real difference except for the weight. My local lumberyard phased out the regular stuff, so it's all I can get now.


----------



## SSC

so does anyone know- is the plan to totally get rid of the heavy stuff?


----------



## VanGoghFinish

Recently used the lightweight rock from Home Depot. was a last min job that can up on a weekend so had to run and pick it up with the truck. Hated the extra cost but I sure did like to install of it! I noticed that the paper seemed to be bonded tighter then the regular. I screw all my rock and from time to time the screws will delaminate the paper from the rock in the butt joints. I didnt get this with the lightweight but I the butt end of the sheet where pretty out of square.


----------



## Big Shoe

Saw Lowes also has lightweight, Think it was Nat. Gypsum.

Planning on giving it a try on next drywall job in a couple weeks.


----------



## TLK2

any drywall product made from USG is good. I hung about twenty of those sheets in a lv. rm. ceil. and I loved it. ( i normally hang 4*8's by myself anyway) At least its not wallboard where that crap is soft, extremely bendable, not crisp to the snap of the cut, and sucks completly at the corners and butt joints. Oh hell, lets not forget Pro Form **** mud.:laughing: gotta love reading my drywall forums.:thumbsup:


----------



## cg33462

I have used both Home Depot and Lowes lightweight drywall and I don't see anything about sheetrock brand that I dont like but the Tough Rock is from Lowes is terrible, it seems light they cut it and stand it up before it is all the way dry. The factory recessed edges are not good at all which makes taping and mudding a lot more difficult.


----------



## woodworkbykirk

ive been wondering about this stuff. trying to figure out how they are making it lighter.. i was about to buy some a couple weeks ago for a project at home but then thought, i havent used this stuff at work yet... i dont know how it performs and its $3 more than a sheet of regular 1/2" ill hold off and get the normal stuff

its like everything these days, just about everything you can buy is now "lighter weight" however the quality and durability goes way down.. bring back plaster but without the asbestos and horse hair... that stuff can take abuse


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

I used some from lowes. I didnt notice any difference in strength but it is lighter which is nice. Im a fan so far.....


----------



## Morning Wood

I used it to do some temporary walls in my house and to fix a roof leak at a customers house. I noticed that it does cut easier. I'm a big fan of the lighter weight. Especially on roofs that are already taxed for weight. I'm interested to read more about there being more air in the ultralight rock and it transferring more noise.


----------



## flippinfool

Big Shoe said:


> Picked up some of the new lightweight drywall. Sure felt alot lighter!
> 
> 
> It was in Home Depot, The guy told me they just got it in. glad to see it made it to Florida.
> 
> I will try it out on next job for sure. :thumbup:


thumbsup:Used it a few times and the only difference is the weight. It takes screws and power sanding well. No hollow spots after you cut it. As others have said it does soak up the primmer a bit but finishes great.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

I just installed about 30 sheets this last couple of weeks in my own home. Got it from lowes and it was same as normal price drywal but they do me the price match and 25% off which makes it stupid cheap. Didn't notice it being any weaker but it def cuts nicer. I didn't break one piece and noticed a few air bubbles on the back side but none on the front. Even used it with older drywall I had lying around and didn't have any issues with thickness. It seems to be a little stiffer than the standard stuff but that may be something to do with the fibers in the board.


----------



## Frankawitz

I just did two 25' x 15' family rooms took out wood panelling and hung 1/2" lightweight from Home Depot, I loaded the truck myself 10' doubled stacked. and carried them in the house doubled up felt like I was carring one sheet of 10' 5/8's, I like it :thumbsup: less wear and tear on the shoulders and arms.:thumbup:


----------



## EthanB

woodworkbykirk said:


> is now "lighter weight" however the quality and durability goes way down.. bring back plaster but without the asbestos and horse hair... that stuff can take abuse


I understand the sentiment, but really...? Pretty much every home that I have ever lived in had at least some gypsum panels in it and, other than college, I don't remember the durability being a problem. I do recall having to rip down and replace multiple plaster and lath ceilings because of failure. Not all innovation is good but the ingredients for plaster and lath are out there and I don't see many(read any) guys installing it in new homes.


----------



## Big Shoe

Just hung around 60 boards. Cuts nice, finishes just fine. Light......Hell ya! :clap:

As far as sound transmission. Walls between potential noise areas should have sound insulation. Bedrooms,bathrooms and laundry rooms.

My doctors office built 20 +/-yrs ago I can hear every word said in the room next to me. No lightweight rock back then.:whistling


----------



## Frankawitz

To have a house done in lath and plaster would cost and then to find enough skilled people to do it would be the question. I know that there are groups like the Job Corp. teaches young people (16yrs - 24yrs) the plastering trade. In this economy the rich would be the only ones who could afford having their house done in plaster, But that's like the blue board with a skim coat, the costs that's what gets people, But if you have lived in a house with plaster and one that was drywalled you know the difference in noice and sounds, with plaster you just don't hear noice like in a drywall house.


----------



## Morning Wood

Frankawitz said:


> To have a house done in lath and plaster would cost and then to find enough skilled people to do it would be the question. I know that there are groups like the Job Corp. teaches young people (16yrs - 24yrs) the plastering trade. In this economy the rich would be the only ones who could afford having their house done in plaster, But that's like the blue board with a skim coat, the costs that's what gets people, But if you have lived in a house with plaster and one that was drywalled you know the difference in noice and sounds, with plaster you just don't hear noice like in a drywall house.


And the stuff is tough and very durable. Worth the extra cost.


----------



## Paulie

Big Shoe said:


> Just hung around 60 boards. Cuts nice, finishes just fine. Light......Hell ya! :clap:
> 
> As far as sound transmission. Walls between potential noise areas should have sound insulation. Bedrooms,bathrooms and laundry rooms.
> 
> My doctors office built 20 +/-yrs ago *I can hear every word said in the room next to me*. No lightweight rock back then.:whistling


Anything good?




We've had the lightweight stuff around here for awhile. Hangs the same to me. Didn't notice it cost more. What a brain child some exc. had huh, less gyp in the board and they charge more. 

I do work with the DenseSheild and damn that stuff is heavy, I've always wanted to weigh it compared to a reg. 4 by 8. Can never remember to bring the wife's bathroom scale before I go to work.


----------



## Metro M & L

roomdanis said:


> there's no such thing as lightweight rock


Pumace?

Nickelback?


----------



## Big Shoe

Paulie said:


> Anything good?


I try not to listen. :laughing:


----------



## PA woodbutcher

EthanB said:


> I understand the sentiment, but really...? Pretty much every home that I have ever lived in had at least some gypsum panels in it and, other than college, I don't remember the durability being a problem. I do recall having to rip down and replace multiple plaster and lath ceilings because of failure. Not all innovation is good but the ingredients for plaster and lath are out there and I don't see many(read any) guys installing it in new homes.


And there are areas around here (upper end homes) that have no sheetrock in them. Did a garage addition on one of them a few years ago and they wouldn't hear of rock, even in their garage


----------



## EthanB

Paulie said:


> I do work with the DenseSheild and damn that stuff is heavy, I've always wanted to weigh it compared to a reg. 4 by 8. Can never remember to bring the wife's bathroom scale before I go to work.


GP says the 1/4" is 1.6lbs/sf the 1/2" is 2lbs/sf and the 5/8" is 2.5lbs/sf.


----------



## Big Shoe

Saw it yesterday at HD 4x12x1/2 was $9.38 sheet.

Think supplier was $8.50.


----------



## Paulie

EthanB said:


> GP says the 1/4" is 1.6lbs/sf the 1/2" is 2lbs/sf and the 5/8" is 2.5lbs/sf.


So 96lbs. a 1/2" sheet.... sounds about right. All I know I'm into the Tylenol the minute I get home after hanging that stuff.


----------



## blacktop

GettingBy said:


> Lighter = less dense = less thermal inertia = better thermal insulation = not as good fire retarding?


''''''


----------



## longhornbuilds

In Texas, 1/2" lightweight has become standard. You hardly see any regular 1/2" any more. USG has a 5/8" lightweight now, but only with a 1/2 hour rating. Hoping to see something soon that will work in commercial rated walls.


----------

